# P3.34 software update



## nospam (Sep 28, 2005)

Goes on today - 01/10/2006.
Any issues?
Improvements?
Still afraid to update until some positive/neutral feedback received.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I haven't seen the no info bug with this version. Dish home appears to be fixed. The only issue I have seen at this point is a bug where the lowest OTA channel puts itself into the channel locks list. Other than that I haven't seen any issues with this version.

I will post notes later, right now feedback without any influence is desired.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

HOORAY!!! GO 811 TEAM!!! WOO HOO! GREAT JOB!

Ballyhoo aside, after many months, very tired fingers, and a whole lot of patience trying to figure out how to trigger 'no info' - I'm now waiting for the new software so my fingers can happily type up a report that 'a bug has been squashed'.

Will post my observations once I have the update!

 !cheers 811 team!  

:hurah: :hurah:


----------



## nospam (Sep 28, 2005)

Upgraded and noticed, that the manual digital OTA channel detection finally works.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

took 3.34 for a spin last night. So far so good.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

How do you update, i just got a 811 last month,, i restarted the receiver but didnt get an update... Thats what i did with my 625 i think it is, and i got updates before...


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Just need to wait till your turn comes around.  (And that's always a mystery. )

Make sure your receiver is set to download without your permission (Menu: 6-1-2), and put the receiver in standby every night (or whenever, but it has to be in standby to get the new SW) until you get the SW update.


I haven't gotten P3.34 either.


HTH!


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

lol Laverne thanks


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

It spools out in phases, It could be a few weeks before your receiver is in range for the update. Just power it into standby when not in use and be patient. Also you may want to check to see if automatically accept updates is enabled in the menu.


----------



## DougRuss (Oct 16, 2005)

I noticed that if my OTA( Digital) Connection drops out...now on the "Lost Signal" Warning Window there is a Signal Strength Meter along with it. Never Noticed that one before?


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Jason, thanks when you take the time to post release notes


----------



## mkpolley (Dec 8, 2003)

yes,i see a progress bar now,when ota signal is locking in on a channel.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

oh man i hope i get the software soon. if it weren't for MPEG4, I would keep this box forever as i have a feeling it will be rock solid stable. but... also kinda looking forward to moving on to a new box and all of it's little quarks and glitches. maybe i'll keep both. hmmmm....


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Quick question for anyone with the current software update. Any improvement when scanning the Point Dish transponder/satellite signal strengths or is it still sluggish?


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

Still waiting for my 811 to "take" P334.

I hope this isn't a case like the Fiero: Pontiac had a mid-engined sports car with promise (a few rough edges) and they finally got it right in the end; then GM went and pulled the plug. Watch: P3.34 will make the 811 sing with perfect EPG and OTA performance; then we'll be sending them back to Dish for our new ViP211s...


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Foxbat said:


> Still waiting for my 811 to "take" P334.
> 
> I hope this isn't a case like the Fiero: Pontiac had a mid-engined sports car with promise (a few rough edges) and they finally got it right in the end; then GM went and pulled the plug. Watch: P3.34 will make the 811 sing with perfect EPG and OTA performance; then we'll be sending them back to Dish for our new ViP211s...


speaking of Pontiac, the Solstice makes me feel 40 years younger, saw a red one at CES.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Foxbat said:


> Still waiting for my 811 to "take" P334.
> 
> I hope this isn't a case like the Fiero: Pontiac had a mid-engined sports car with promise (a few rough edges) and they finally got it right in the end; then GM went and pulled the plug. Watch: P3.34 will make the 811 sing with perfect EPG and OTA performance; then we'll be sending them back to Dish for our new ViP211s...


Yeah, but only one per year per customer.  But that's okay, the one in the bedroom is mostly used for OTA anyway. Watch, that will be the stable one, and the Vip211 will give me fits.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Actually the 811 has a small advantage on OTA, but one that will go away in a couple years as the analog spectrum is shut down. 

The 811 can do both NTSC and ATSC where as the 211 can only do ATSC.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

I would guess that the 211 will be replaced by something else or phased out by April 2009 when analog is shut down.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

No fix for the dropped-frames issue. Hopefully this is resolved in the 211 platform and doesn't carry on to the next generation.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

logray said:


> I would guess that the 211 will be replaced by something else or phased out by April 2009 when analog is shut down.


Why? It has the ATSC tuner not the analog. I think that the 211 will be around for many years.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

logray said:


> I would guess that the 211 will be replaced by something else or phased out by April 2009 when analog is shut down.


Logray, you misunderstood, the 211 only does ATSC which is digital, not analog.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> Logray, you misunderstood, the 211 only does ATSC which is digital, not analog.


Yeah I'm with you there... and that's why the 811 has an advantage for analog OTA users until 04/09, but I was just commenting that in 3 & 1/2 years there is a good chance there will be a "new" box to replace the "2/411"...


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

logray said:


> Yeah I'm with you there... and that's why the 811 has an advantage for analog OTA users until 04/09, but I was just commenting that in 3 & 1/2 years there is a good chance there will be a "new" box to replace the "2/411"...


Yeah, and that one will probably be wireless, working with a Media Center.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

boylehome said:


> Why? It has the ATSC tuner not the analog. I think that the 211 will be around for many years.


Oh I'm sure it will be around for a long time too, probably at least the 3 and a half years until analog is shut down. Heck, IIRC there are still Dish 1000 users out there... but I'm just saying that as technology goes, things tend to get a heck of a lot cheaper, faster, and better in 3 and a half years - so I'm just making the comment that by the time analog is shut down in April of 2009, there will be some "new" box out - that will probably have an ATSC tuner/MPEG8/DVR/VOIP/BLUERAY/HDDVD/ etc...

anyways, back to topic while I wait patiently for 3.34...


----------



## kkoenning (Jan 13, 2006)

This release has drastically changed the black level on the component output, and I must share the TV's component input with my DVD player, LG HD DVR, and DVHS player. Makes the Dish HD look washed out--VERY BAD!! S-video out black level is OK. Don't know about the DVI, no easy way to check.

Does anyone know if it is possible to somehow go back to the previous software revision--black level was OK there.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Not, going back is not a user option.

Surprised you saw a decline in contrast, I saw an improvement on my LCD RP and plasma. Do you have an auto contrast and auto blacks mode on your display? Try turning them off. I have my black control on low and contrast mode set to normal. Should also turn brightness and sharpness down a tad.


----------



## kkoenning (Jan 13, 2006)

Jason,

Auto functions are defeated and settings are per the ISF calibration. The LG HD DVR looks stunning, as does the DVHS deck and the DVD player is excellent. The Dish 811 looked great until the 3.34 software. Since all devices use the same input on the TV, it is a real problem if I have to readjust settings because one device is not working PROPERLY!

Sure wish I had the receiver set to NOT accept downloads.

Do you think tech support at Dish will be able to help?


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

I received P3.34 while I was at work today. Observations:

o) Menus and the EPG now sports the new Dish Logo;

o) the clock bug is back. Watching OTA causes the 811 to lose about 1-2 minutes per hour of OTA viewing;

o) moving through the EPG seems slower than before;

Also, my picture does seem slightly brighter, but my Toshiba allows me customize settings for each input, so this isn't a big issue for me.


----------



## chc59 (Sep 12, 2005)

FWIW. New software. Still have sound problems, namely none or a buzz. Change channels to fix. EPG loses data. Have to reboot to get back. Same old, same old.
chc


----------



## AcuraCL (Dec 12, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> Actually the 811 has a small advantage on OTA, but one that will go away in a couple years as the analog spectrum is shut down.
> 
> The 811 can do both NTSC and ATSC where as the 211 can only do ATSC.


Yikes!! Are you serious? Dam, I fall back on the analog channel when I can't get the digital to lock in ...


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

chc59 said:


> FWIW. New software. Still have sound problems, namely none or a buzz. Change channels to fix. EPG loses data. Have to reboot to get back. Same old, same old.
> chc


Have you done a cold boot (as in - pull the plug for a minute or so) after the 811 received 3.34?

This is always recommended when you receive a new software update.

What type of EPG data loss are you seeing?


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

kkoenning said:


> ...The Dish 811 looked great until the 3.34 software. Since all devices use the same input on the TV...


I'm not disagreeing with you that the new software may have altered the black level, I'm just trying to understand how your devices are connected/configured - and perhaps present an alternative point of view; the remote possibility that a component other than the 811 is causing the problem you describe.

You say they all use the same input on the TV. Do you manually change cables when you switch to a different device? Do you have a switchbox? If so, perhaps one of the inputs 'went bad'? Or perhaps it is like my TV where I have 3 component inputs and they all share the same black level settings.

Perhaps a component cable came 'slightly lose'?

Do you see the same problem if you run component cables directly from the 811 to TV without anything in between? Perhaps trying different cables? A different input on the TV?

Is DVI an option for your TV? That may be a solution if your TV has this input and you may see a PQ improvement over component.

Do you have another TV to test with? Perhaps making a comparison between the two to see if perhaps it is not as drastic as you think it is.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

AcuraCL said:


> Yikes!! Are you serious? Dam, I fall back on the analog channel when I can't get the digital to lock in ...


I do this sometimes too - fortunately my TV has an analog tuner in it. If I decide to get a 211 and get rid of the 811, I will probably use the tuner in my TV as a backup... but that will go away in about 3 years anyways (unless the analog shut down date gets pushed back), so I probably shouldn't get too used to doing that anyhow.

Speaking of analog tuners, has anyone noticed any difference of functionality with 3.34 and the 811's NTSC tuner? I'm still running 3.33.


----------



## AcuraCL (Dec 12, 2005)

logray said:


> I do this sometimes too - fortunately my TV has an analog tuner in it. If I decide to get a 211 and get rid of the 811, I will probably use the tuner in my TV as a backup... but that will go away in about 3 years anyways (unless the analog shut down date gets pushed back), so I probably shouldn't get too used to doing that anyhow.
> 
> Speaking of analog tuners, has anyone noticed any difference of functionality with 3.34 and the 811's NTSC tuner? I'm still running 3.33.


How would you do that with the antenna? My antenna goes into the 811. Would you use a splitter to go to the tv + 811?


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

AcuraCL said:


> How would you do that with the antenna? My antenna goes into the 811. Would you use a splitter to go to the tv + 811?


Distribution amp such as one from Channel Master or Radio Shack. A simple splitter would work too, but will generally decrease signal strength.

Does your 811 have 3.34 yet? Have you noticed any difference in functionality between 3.33 and 3.34 with respects to the analog tuner?


----------



## AcuraCL (Dec 12, 2005)

No, I've set my box to wait for permission. Thought I'd watch comments in this thread for a week or so before I accepted the update.

Have you noticed something weird with the tuner?

Re the splitter/dist. amp, I'm already using the CM 7777 preamp. Would the dist. amp work with that?

(Really, I should just bite the bullet and have the antenna roof-mounted with a rotator ... then I should be able to lock my digitals all the time. I think my main prob. is multipath.)


----------



## kkoenning (Jan 13, 2006)

logray,

The inputs are switched through an Anthem AVM30 pre/pro. Swapping inputs (on the Anthem) shows that the changed black level follows the Dish receiver. Same problem if cable is run directly to TV (tried new one also). DVI is not an option. Moved the bedroom TV into the theater room and problem is still obvious when connected to the Dish receiver's component connection.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

kkoenning said:


> logray,
> 
> The inputs are switched through an Anthem AVM30 pre/pro. Swapping inputs (on the Anthem) shows that the changed black level follows the Dish receiver. Same problem if cable is run directly to TV (tried new one also). DVI is not an option. Moved the bedroom TV into the theater room and problem is still obvious when connected to the Dish receiver's component connection.


I'm going to take some photos and try to take a mental picture of the contrast on my 47" Samsung. I'm still on 3.33 so I'll try to see if I notice a difference once my box gets 3.34. Is it just with the HD channels, or can you notice a difference on SD as well?


----------



## kkoenning (Jan 13, 2006)

SD is fine. I don't think I had version 3.33. Last time I checked, until last night, I remember having version 3.30.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Jason i think his name was said he was gonna post release notes 2 days ago but he never did, also the software page is getting lack of updates...

EDIT: Still havent received updates on my 625 or 811 yet :|


----------



## bhenge (Mar 2, 2005)

I have the same issue as kkoenning. The picture quality appears 'washed out' after the update. Black levels are really poor (component connection). I have two 811's one has updated, one has not. I swapped the 811 that has been updated with the one that hasn't and the change in black levels (contrast) is immediate and dramatic on the component outputs, less obvious on S-video. For now, I won't let the second 811 update to the new release and will use it on my projection system. It does seem that the new release fixed many long standing issues (haven't seen 'no info') but the sacrifice in PQ makes me want to revert back to older releases.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Timing of release notes are not under our control. Jason is working on them and will post them as soon as he can.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Thank you ron and jason and other mods  I appreciate your hard work and dedication...


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

saweetnesstrev said:


> Jason i think his name was said he was gonna post release notes 2 days ago but he never did, also the software page is getting lack of updates...
> 
> EDIT: Still haven't received updates on my 625 or 811 yet :|


Are you in Ohio or Chicago. I know someone else that uses a Chicago DSL connection? In fact I have considered switching to the same ISP your using, how reliable is your connection? Any complaints?

BTW notes are not published publicly by E*, therefore it takes some effort to gather the info and in no way at no time is it a requirement that they provide it nor is it my obligation to post it even if they do provide it. I will post the approved notes after I feel the info I was asked to gather has been. If I am asked not to post something, I will not. I don't believe in burning relationships just because someone wants breaking news. So please be patient.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

saweetnesstrev said:


> Jason i think his name was said he was gonna post release notes 2 days ago but he never did, also the software page is getting lack of updates...
> 
> EDIT: Still havent received updates on my 625 or 811 yet :|


Patience is a virtue. 

You need to remember Jason doesn't _work_ for DISH. He just _volunteers_ his time here at DBSTalk.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

bhenge said:


> I have the same issue as kkoenning. The picture quality appears 'washed out' after the update. Black levels are really poor (component connection). I have two 811's one has updated, one has not. I swapped the 811 that has been updated with the one that hasn't and the change in black levels (contrast) is immediate and dramatic on the component outputs, less obvious on S-video. For now, I won't let the second 811 update to the new release and will use it on my projection system. It does seem that the new release fixed many long standing issues (haven't seen 'no info') but the sacrifice in PQ makes me want to revert back to older releases.


do you think you could take a digital picture of the 811 with 3.34 and the one without? - i know this might be hard as you would almost have to be able to freeze the picture and probably stay away from the flash on the camera. I'm just trying to get ahold of how drastic the change is as I might want to block the software from downloading...


----------



## bhenge (Mar 2, 2005)

logray said:


> do you think you could take a digital picture of the 811 with 3.34 and the one without? - i know this might be hard as you would almost have to be able to freeze the picture and probably stay away from the flash on the camera. I'm just trying to get ahold of how drastic the change is as I might want to block the software from downloading...


This is virtually impossible for me because I use projectors onto screens in dimly lit rooms and taking pics would require a flash... All you get is a white screen. The best 'visual' idea I can give you is that if you are watching 4x3 aspect ratio material on your 16x9 screen and don't stretch the picture, you get black sidebars to fill in the un-used area. Those black sidebars have a definite gray tinge to them now as if the brightness had been turned up too high. If you are familiar with the Video Essentials DVD video setup system and ISF calibration, it is as if the Pluge levels are way off and too 'hot'.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Is your projector component only or do you have a digital input to try?


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Jason: im by cleveland ohio and i ordered verizon DSL 1 year commitment and got a free wireless-g router w/ built in modem and firewall (Westell 327W),, my term is almost up,, it cost me 15 dollars a month for the lowest package 864 KBits/Sec by 160 KBits/Sec,, I guess its based in chicago cause i get the best pings from chicgao and theres chicago in my real ip... There's bigger packages... But, verizon i think is great.

P.S. Jason: Sorry about bugging you about release notes  Im just anxious i haven't gotten the update yet


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Sorry..


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

saweetnesstrev said:


> Release Notes for P284 Courtesy of Jason Nipp and the Dish 811 Software Team.
> 
> Saw this on satelliteguys wonder if it has been posted here or not by jason i havent seen it if so i just edit/delete it ty


The notes you have referenced are over a year old. And yes, I posted those *here* first.

Now I would recommend being patient, it's only been 2 days, if you were able to find the post on the other website you have been able to see many posts telling people software updates do not happen overnight. Again, it could be several weeks before your receiver is in target range.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

LOL i feel stupid now 284,,


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Topeka, Kansas 334 downloaded last night


----------



## bhenge (Mar 2, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> Is your projector component only or do you have a digital input to try?


My projector can handle DVI but I have no easy way of running the DVI cable because of the way my theater wiring was done 8 years ago. This will change in a few months but won't help now.


----------



## bhenge (Mar 2, 2005)

This may just be a one-time hiccup but.... Was watching OTA channel 5.1 and went to the guide and channel 5.1 did not display in the guide (even though the channel program itself displayed fine in the upper right corner of the guide). I changed channels up and down and the channels always tuned in fine but never appeared in the guide itself. When I went to the favorites list, the channels were there but unchecked, I checked them and they appeared in the guide again.

Pre 3.34 OTA channels did dissappear from the guide occasionally (usually associated with poor OTA signal strength) but when they dissappeared from the guilde you could not tune them in until you added them back in to favorites or went to local channels and re-tuned them.

Since this occurred, I have done a cold boot and have not seen the issue since.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

bhenge said:


> This may just be a one-time hiccup but.... Was watching OTA channel 5.1 and went to the guide and channel 5.1 did not display in the guide (even though the channel program itself displayed fine in the upper right corner of the guide). I changed channels up and down and the channels always tuned in fine but never appeared in the guide itself. When I went to the favorites list, the channels were there but unchecked, I checked them and they appeared in the guide again.


I've seen this happen on multiple versions when locks were enabled on the system. I've also seen this happen when there is a problem with TVCT reception - as in a possible corruption in the PSIP tables at the station. IIRC, I don't remember seeing this happen maybe more than once or twice after I had disabled locks and when there were no PSIP issues.



bhenge said:


> Pre 3.34 OTA channels did dissappear from the guide occasionally (usually associated with poor OTA signal strength) but when they dissappeared from the guilde you could not tune them in until you added them back in to favorites or went to local channels and re-tuned them.


In my experience, even if the channels disappeared from my favorites, I could still tune to that channel by entering the channel number on the remote, or by going to the ALL CHAN or ALL SUB lists.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

bhenge said:


> My projector can handle DVI but I have no easy way of running the DVI cable because of the way my theater wiring was done 8 years ago. This will change in a few months but won't help now.


Do you have very long component cables? Perhaps trying to put the 811 right next to the projector with some short component cables?

How about DVI over Ethernet Extenders? 

I just noticed my Xbox 360 looks a whole lot brighter using the VGA connector on my DLP instead of the component cables... hmmm.... wonder if I'll see the same result using component cables with my 811 instead of DVI.


----------



## bhenge (Mar 2, 2005)

logray said:


> I've seen this happen on multiple versions when locks were enabled on the system. I've also seen this happen when there is a problem with TVCT reception - as in a possible corruption in the PSIP tables at the station. IIRC, I don't remember seeing this happen maybe more than once or twice after I had disabled locks and when there were no PSIP issues.
> 
> In my experience, even if the channels disappeared from my favorites, I could still tune to that channel by entering the channel number on the remote, or by going to the ALL CHAN or ALL SUB lists.


logray.... I pretty much agree with all the above from earlier loads, what was different this time was that I could use the channel up and down buttons and still tune the channels (not entering channel numbers directly mind you, but just channel up and down buttons). The channel information appeared properly in on screen data display when the channel tuned, but if you went to the guide it wasn't there. BTW, locks have never been enabled on my system. I still have not seen this issue again since the cold boot, so I think it was a hiccup....


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

bhenge said:


> My projector can handle DVI but I have no easy way of running the DVI cable because of the way my theater wiring was done 8 years ago. This will change in a few months but won't help now.


Just for troubleshoot and isolation purposes, I would connect via DVI to see if you like the results better. Even if you have to move your 811 to the center of the room and have a cable dangling from the ceiling, if it provides a favorable result, you can worry about making permanent changes at that time.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Just for troubleshoot and isolation purposes, I would connect via DVI to see if you like the results better. Even if you have to move your 811 to the center of the room and have a cable dangling from the ceiling, if it provides a favorable result, you can worry about making permanent changes at that time.


That's it for me. I'm done. I am forced to connect the 811 via Component Cables to my DLP because HDMI has always been unwatchable. With this release, the color is washed out and the whites are BLOOMING! Heck, I've never seen blooming on my TV but the Carolina Panthers' uniforms at the Bears game Fox HD OTA...always perfect) are just beaming. Regardless how I adjust my set.

This is really bad. Now, what do I do???? Call customer service and insist upon a SW rollback? Good luck!

Or, do I insist upon a 211 swap. .....Any better?

Or, do I just jump to D*?


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

kkoenning said:


> Jason,
> 
> ......The Dish 811 looked great until the 3.34 software. Since all devices use the same input on the TV, it is a real problem if I have to readjust settings because one device is not working PROPERLY!


Ditto. It's good to see I'm not alone! I want this release GONE!


----------



## kkoenning (Jan 13, 2006)

I asked to get the old software back and was told that was NOT possible. 

Please, anyone with the poor picture with component, CALL DISH and complain. Maybe if they get enough complaints, they will try to undo whatever they did to the component output.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Hehe i havent even received 3.34,, do i have to have a phone connected? My 625 usually updates too but hasnt received it latest too and its like 1 week old now


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

moman19 said:


> That's it for me. I'm done. I am forced to connect the 811 via Component Cables to my DLP because HDMI has always been unwatchable. With this release, the color is washed out and the whites are BLOOMING! Heck, I've never seen blooming on my TV but the Carolina Panthers' uniforms at the Bears game Fox HD OTA...always perfect) are just beaming. Regardless how I adjust my set.
> 
> This is really bad. Now, what do I do???? Call customer service and insist upon a SW rollback? Good luck!
> 
> ...


Allan, DVI is fine in this release. Let me switch to component so I can see if this issue is widespread.

This forum is watched by the team, especially after an update. I will also call in the morning to make an inquiry.

I am sure they'll help you out with a 211 but remember right now their promo is lease only.


----------



## bhenge (Mar 2, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> Just for troubleshoot and isolation purposes, I would connect via DVI to see if you like the results better. Even if you have to move your 811 to the center of the room and have a cable dangling from the ceiling, if it provides a favorable result, you can worry about making permanent changes at that time.


OK, after remembering a lot of words I used in the Navy, I was able to get a DVI cable and hook up the 811 to my projector. The picture does seem better than component... the blacks seem blacker. To my eyes, my p3.33 811 is very slightly blacker than my p3.34 on DVI but not nearly the dramatic difference as on component. My final test was to compare the P3.33 component output to the P3.34 DVI... again to my eyes, the P3.33 component had slightly better blacks. Bottom line for me is P3.34 component represents a major PQ issue and I would prefer a new release with the old P3.33 black levels but keep the other P3.34 bug fixes because so far, the no info bug seems squashed.


----------



## bhenge (Mar 2, 2005)

kkoenning said:


> I asked to get the old software back and was told that was NOT possible.


Not true, many of us were recently rolled back to P3.33 after the first P3.34 failed so badly (may have my release numbers mixed up, but we were rolled back).


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Allan, DVI is fine in this release. Let me switch to component so I can see if this issue is widespread.
> 
> This forum is watched by the team, especially after an update. I will also call in the morning to make an inquiry.
> 
> I am sure they'll help you out with a 211 but remember right now their promo is lease only.


Jason,

Thanks for the help. There is a big difference in brightness, color and whites saturation when I switch from DVI/HDMI to Component (I'm attached both ways). The levels do look fine with DVI but I cannot watch via HDMI due to severe ghosting on all channels including the EPG. (Yes, I tried different cables).

Not sure what you mean by the promo being "lease only". I'm leasing the 811 right now.


----------



## nospam (Sep 28, 2005)

The colors are washed out on my TV as well after 3.34 update. And yes, I'm using component cables.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

bhenge said:


> Not true, many of us were recently rolled back to P3.33 after the first P3.34 failed so badly (may have my release numbers mixed up, but we were rolled back).


Roll back is an very unusual event. Something that does not happen often and when it did happen, we were surprised that it could actually be done. It is not anything that can be done on a receiver by receiver basis. In addition, depending on the fixes included in the update, rollback can be a risky proposition. Yes roll back is possible, but would only occur under very extreme circumstances. The roll back occurred was exactly those circumstances.


----------



## nospam (Sep 28, 2005)

I couple of remarks about washed out colors with P3.34 and component output.
Firs of all, I was able to get more or less OK picture after playing with contrast and brightness controls of my TV set. But I had to set brightness to 0 and contrast to 10 ( both out of 100). Still a problem, when switching to DVD player - have to re-adjust all the controls again.
Spent about an hour talking to a cs rep. They refused to take any actions to rollback the software. However, I have been told, that if the problem will not disappear within next two days by itself (how????), they will send a replacement receiver with P3.33 software version on it. That sounds like a possible solution. If they actually made our TV unwatchable by bad software release, than they have to pay for it.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

You guys are taking this too seriously.


----------



## tonyp56 (Apr 26, 2004)

Nospam,

First of all, I wouldn't trust what the CSR said. There is no way that they can be sure that the 811 that they send out to you doesn't have P334, and even if they did, what is the first thing a receiver does when hooked up to satellite? Likely will DL latest software, which happens to be 334. I hate to tell you this, but the best thing you can do is wait, could be a month, could be six months, but Dish should be able to fix this problem. Like Jason and others have already said, patience is a virtue. 

Now, my thoughts now that my receiver has updated to 334. Well, the biggest thing I like is now if you lose signal on an OTA channel, you can actually see what your signal strength is, and perhaps adjust your antenna. Should have been there before, but glad they added this. Tired of having to go back to add DTV screen, enter OTA number and then adjust my antenna to peak signal, now I don’t' have to  Yay. Beyond this, haven't really noticed anything else added, didn't even pay attention--thought guide looked a little different, but never thought my 811 updated to 334. Have had one restart--811 just froze, then about 2 minutes later it went off, and back on, then went through acquiring satellite and DL EPG data screens–tried to access Dish Home when it froze on a black screen, wouldn’t do anything, so I pressed power, still took it a minute or so before it finally went off and then came back up on its own and went through different screens before picture came back up. 

One complaint I would make, when the EPG is up, the bottom role is a little low on the screen, could stand to be a little higher. Have trouble reading bottom role, before (the only time I've had my receiver in stand by mode was Saturday night, so I'm about 99% sure that is when it DL and installed new software) this problem wasn't there. Have noticed a more washed out picture--or at least brighter so that everything dark looks washed out, have a RPTV and I am using DVI. Not horrible or anything, but noticeably can see a difference in brightness compared to 333. 

Something else I’ve noticed, don’t know if this was like this before with 333, or if possibly Dish has added Tulsa stations in my DMA for Frequently viewed, but in my EPG four Tulsa stations show up in red, I do get them OTA, and I get EPG data for them. I guess that either this has always been this way so that I have guide data for the Tulsa stations I get OTA, Dish has added these stations because of frequently viewed–don’t list em on their website as available to me, or 334 simply shows them in the EPG. Anyways, maybe others can point out if they see this too, and perhaps it has always been this way–never really paid any attention before. And if anyone knows, I’m in the OKC DMA, has Tulsa stations been added? I don’t think they have, but I don’t know.

Thanks,


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

The unit at work was activated Friday, 334 Saturday. The unit at home activated two years ago+ still 333 has developed a serious no info problem and for the first time a searching for sat while watching OTA and a channel recall to the sat channel watched instead of the previous OTA viewed.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

tonyp56 said:


> ...
> Something else I've noticed, don't know if this was like this before with 333, or if possibly Dish has added Tulsa stations in my DMA for Frequently viewed, but in my EPG four Tulsa stations show up in red, I do get them OTA, and I get EPG data for them. I guess that either this has always been this way so that I have guide data for the Tulsa stations I get OTA, Dish has added these stations because of frequently viewed-don't list em on their website as available to me, or 334 simply shows them in the EPG. Anyways, maybe others can point out if they see this too, and perhaps it has always been this way-never really paid any attention before. And if anyone knows, I'm in the OKC DMA, has Tulsa stations been added? I don't think they have, but I don't know.
> 
> Thanks,


I have P3.34, and no Tulsa stations in my EPG, 10 miles SW of OKC. Maybe you're in an overlap area of the Tulsa/OKC spot beams.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

nospam said:


> ...I was able to get more or less OK picture after playing with contrast and brightness controls of my TV set. But I had to set brightness to 0 and contrast to 10 (both out of 100)...


Thanks nospam, now that you put it that way, it makes perfect sense... what a pain in the neck to have to adjust your picture controls every time you switch between 811/DVD/ETC. I'm sure Dish Network is aware of the issue.

Based on the reports I've decided not to block 3.34 - assuming this release is slated to hit my receiver after all the negative reports to Dish regarding the component output black levels. Since I use DVI to my television, it sounds as if though I will not suffer the only ill affects reported thus far for 3.34.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

saweetnesstrev said:


> You guys are taking this too seriously.


Thank you for the pointless reality check:nono2:

If I choose to put my hard earned $$ into HD, I resent my service provider downgrading my PQ for no apparent reason.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

moman19 said:


> Not sure what you mean by the promo being "lease only". I'm leasing the 811 right now.


Then it really doesn't matter for you. I own my 811, and I don't like the idea of trading a receiver I paid for, an in turn having to rent back it's replacement. All in all I do lease my 522, so I am not opposed to leasing, just trading owned equipment and not getting any ownership in return.

Actually with the track record as it has been, I think I am starting to prefer leasing as it cuts through warranty redtape...etc. But again, some people paid $300 for their 811, getting the same deal as someone who doesn't own the equipment is just a little frustrating to me.


----------



## tonyp56 (Apr 26, 2004)

Mikey said:


> I have P3.34, and no Tulsa stations in my EPG, 10 miles SW of OKC. Maybe you're in an overlap area of the Tulsa/OKC spot beams.


Well, the question I'd ask you, do you get any Tulsa stations OTA? If not, then that is probably why I am seeing the Tulsa stations in EPG, and/or because I live close enough to Tulsa to get some through FV. The town that I live just outside of has cable, and they are able to get Tulsa stations through the cable company. Like I said before, don't think DIsh would be doing this yet, but could be. Likely, something changed between 333 and 334.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Then it really doesn't matter for you. I own my 811, and I don't like the idea of trading a receiver I paid for, an in turn having to rent back it's replacement. All in all I do lease my 522, so I am not opposed to leasing, just trading owned equipment and not getting any ownership in return.
> 
> Actually with the track record as it has been, I think I am starting to prefer leasing as it cuts through warranty redtape...etc. But again, some people paid $300 for their 811, getting the same deal as someone who doesn't own the equipment is just a little frustrating to me.


Jason,

I understand. BTW, I called into Cutomer Care today and spent (literally) more than an hour describing my issue. The tech rep suggested that perhaps my Component Cables had "worn out" and he urged me to buy a new set! He then suggested that I use stereo RCA cables and simply use the composite output. Apparently, this is what works best for him at his home!

After insisting that I be transferred to a supervisor, I spoke with a pleasant lady (Brenda) who could make no assurances other than report then issue to their Engineers. I was starting to feel like a crackpot. She then suggested that I wait until Feb 1 to request an exchange for their "new" box and went into a semi-literate description of MPEG2 vs. MPEG4. No promises, no concessions. No placement to the top of the list. NOTHING!!!! Although I've been with E* for a decade, there is no real desire to keep me as a customer.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

I have not gotten this yet (Charlotte) I expect what you were seeing was the Panthers natural radiance at winning! Levels may go higher after they win the Super Bowl! I wouldn't recalibrate till then.:glasses: 
I am using component to a Sony 34XBR960. I am going to let it upgrade and see what it looks like. I can also compare with the digital input. Does this likely mean the component video levels have increased slightly? That might be good for me as I have trouble getting my InFocus projector to lock up to 1080 or 720 and It won't do 480P anyway.
I have been having audio/video sync problems all day. Did a hard reboot but still there. Checked optical cable but no joy. 
I wonder how many more software updates will be done for the 811-921-942 now since they want to get them out of the systems? I would hope to keep the 811 for a while longer because of the analog+digital tuners.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

My only complaint is audio hiccups on HD channels only. im still on 333, wont give me 334 yet.


----------



## JAC-AZ (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm in Phoenix,Az. and since getting P3.34 on our PBS station KAET 8.1 and
8.2 all it shows is local digital.Before P3.34 we had EPG information now it's
gone,anyone know why this would happen?


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Seems like im the only one not to receive any new updates lately.. Guess i have to keep waiting  I wanna know what you guys are talking about


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Well I hooked up component to AV2 and ran DVI in pane 1 and YPrPb in pane 2. Both sources are 1080i of course since they are from the same 811 source simultaneously.

OK, I did talk to the team about this today. The explanation given to me was that there was a change made to component video to bring it into full compliance with the CEA specification. There should not be any difference between DVI and Component, but as you can see in the attached picture there is a noticeable difference. I will continue to provide info to the team on this issue.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

saweetnesstrev said:


> Seems like im the only one not to receive any new updates lately.. Guess i have to keep waiting  I wanna know what you guys are talking about


Another round of P3.34 updates starts tomorrow.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Mikey said:


> Another round of P3.34 updates starts tomorrow.


:nono2:

I would think that they'll let this one complete spooling as it does much more good than bad. But I am guessing on that.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> ...but as you can see in the attached picture there is a noticeable difference...


Wow. Look at the shadow on his upper body made by the animated characters chin. Very noticibly brighter in YPbPr input. No question about that.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> I would think that they'll let this one complete spooling as it does much more good than bad. But I am guessing on that.


I hope you're right. My 811 is still on 3.33, and despite being very careful not to use channel up and down I've run into No Info a couple times in the past week.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> .....OK, I did talk to the team about this today. The explanation given to me was that there was a change made to component video to bring it into full compliance with the CEA specification. There should not be any difference between DVI and Component, but as you can see in the attached picture there is a noticeable difference. I will continue to provide info to the team on this issue.


Excellent work, Jason. I would question why only Component would be tweaked into "compliance" while all other inputs on my display appear to be similar yet set to some other standard.


----------



## bhenge (Mar 2, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> There should not be any difference between DVI and Component, but as you can see in the attached picture there is a noticeable difference. I will continue to provide info to the team on this issue.


Thanks for the good work Jason. Let's hope someone listens (and looks) at what is happening here otherwise they will implement this CEA Standard across the board and all the receivers may have this issue in the near future. It is hard for me to believe that the CEA Standard has this kind of result. IMHO, something else has to be going on here.


----------



## AcuraCL (Dec 12, 2005)

Well, my partner swears she didn't hit "No" to the "Do you want to upgrade now" question, but it hasn't asked for a couple of days now. I've never seen it stop asking ....


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks jason  Your very nice and kind to show us


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Discussion thread moved *here*.


----------

